# Remote Code DELL LCD TV



## Danitaz

I just got a Dell LCD TV (W1700). Does anyone know the remote code for the platinum remote? I've never had any luck with the scanning for codes - I never seem to get to the end (or never notice the blinking saying I am at the end). If anyone else has figured it out, I'd be grateful!

Thanks.

D.


----------



## Cholly

Danitaz said:


> I just got a Dell LCD TV (W1700). Does anyone know the remote code for the platinum remote? I've never had any luck with the scanning for codes - I never seem to get to the end (or never notice the blinking saying I am at the end). If anyone else has figured it out, I'd be grateful!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> D.


Your're probably out of luck on this. There are a limited number of codes available in the remotes, and the Platinum remote almost certainly predates your Dell.


----------



## Danitaz

Cholly said:


> Your're probably out of luck on this. There are a limited number of codes available in the remotes, and the Platinum remote almost certainly predates your Dell.


yeah- I thought as much - but my guess is that these are manufacturered by someone else and other codes "might" work - but my old TV remote wouldn't program either, so I'm used to two remotes <g>.

Danita


----------



## pweezil

There's some mention in the Dell forums that one of the Phillips or Magnavox codes _*may*_ work. But, there are also some that say they won't. I guess it wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## PSSI HAMM

Have you tried the installers method of programming the remote if not heres how. hold down the tv button till all lights flash, start pushing the up channel button untill the tv shuts off, to insure that you are on the right code press the down channel button untill the tv turns on, at this time press the pound key on the remote. you should have now succesfully programmed your remote. if this does not work email me. I'm sure my boss at work knows the answer i'll ask.


----------



## Guest

half right but wrong..you have to hold down the tv button till all lights flash, hit the power buttom(big red one) then, start pushing the up channel button until the tv shuts off, you might want to enter in a start number like 500.



PSSI HAMM said:


> Have you tried the installers method of programming the remote if not heres how. hold down the tv button till all lights flash, start pushing the up channel button untill the tv shuts off, to insure that you are on the right code press the down channel button untill the tv turns on, at this time press the pound key on the remote. you should have now succesfully programmed your remote. if this does not work email me. I'm sure my boss at work knows the answer i'll ask.


----------



## dnsc_installer

A CSRII said:


> half right but wrong..you have to hold down the tv button till all lights flash, hit the power buttom(big red one) then, start pushing the up channel button until the tv shuts off, you might want to enter in a start number like 500.


also, if you reach the end of the codes, the tv button will flash repeatedly several times, at this point go back down till your unit shuts off, or it flashes repeatedly again. If you go through all the codes to the top and then back to the bottom, the remote does not have a code for the unit.


----------

